# Thielemann SKD Bruckner 8



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Listened to this on SACD last night. Excellent SQ, but the recording techniques made it almost unlistenable, despite the interpretation. 

I cannot pinpoint exactly what caused this, other than the orchestra sounded like a mish-mosh, and the leading melodies were lost in a plethora of sound.

Other fine interpretations with excellent SQ do not suffer from this, e.g. van Zweden/NRSO, Wand/BPO, Eichhorn/Linz, Giulini/VPO, Celibidache/MPO. 

And Thielemann's Brucker 4 and 7 with SKD, also on Profil but not SACD, are magnificent.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently heard this performance on youtube, and the sound seemed quite good to me. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

superhorn said:


> I recently heard this performance on youtube, and the sound seemed quite good to me. No problems whatsoever.


mp3, not SACD on youtube. Also, IIRC the one I have is a different performance from the one that was videotaped.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've got this on mp3 and it sounds really good. Its had some very mixed reviews, tbh but i really rate this account. Sorry to hear the SACD doesn't sound so great.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Merl said:


> I've got this on mp3 and it sounds really good. Its had some very mixed reviews, tbh but i really rate this account. Sorry to hear the SACD doesn't sound so great.


It may well be the the extra tonal range, separation, etc. of sacd ruined the SQ. It is as if all the instruments are competing equally for prominence, and so the melodies are lost in the resulting mix.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Open the images to zoom in

I just found out that there is a limited SACD edition of the Jochum Dresden Bruckner cycle, remastered in 2017. It was released in Tower Records Japan and the price is from $188:

Bruckner: Symphonies 1～9
Sächsische Staatskapelle Dresden
Eugen Jochum

Limited to 1000 copies (with serial number)
JAPAN Box Set - 9 SACD Hybrid
Release Date: December 22, 2017
TOWER RECORDS DEFINITION SERIES
TDSA-60
SACD: 2017, Newly 96kHz/24bit Remastering from the original master
CD: 2017, Newly 96kHz/24bit Remastering from the original master

Let's see if you can click here.

I knew Warner had something hidden to boycott the Thielemann upcoming cycle. Waiting for the CD release.

Also, I found out that the ornamental sky-blue box + the Emi Icon set have 2000 remastered editions of the Bruckner symphonies, yet the Green 2013 box still uses the 1990 remasters.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I have reposted this in a proper Bruckner Jochum thread in Recorded Music & Publiations. I'd like the mods to erase these two posts, but I bet the site is too busy with manteinance mode and technical issues.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

merlinus said:


> And Thielemann's Brucker 4 and 7 with SKD, also on Profil but not SACD, are magnificent.


Hey Merlinus! Great news. Profil will release yet another Bruckner symphony CD by Christian Thielemann in Dresden: *No.9*

The ASIN is B07DXSK8L3 and will be released December 7th.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Christian Thielemann to perform a 2nd Bruckner cycle until 2024*



abruckner.com said:


> On May 2, 2019 Christian Thielemann will conduct the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra in a performance of Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 2. The performance will take place in the Berlin Cathedral. It will be the beginning of a Bruckner cycle that will last until Bruckner's 200th birthday in 2024.
> 
> All of Bruckner's symphonies will be performed under the baton of Christian Thielemann. Contemporary works that have a thematic connection with the symphonies will also be performed. The performances will take place in European cathedrals.
> 
> It is assumed that the performance of the Symphony No. 2 will coincide with the last installment of Thielemann's Bruckner cycle with the Staatskapelle Dresden which has been gradually appearing on video.





Stefano Nardelli said:


> I concerti dell'integrale bruckneriana dei Wiener e Thilemann saranno registrati e distribuiti su supporto audio e in DVD (giornaledellamusica.com).


My head screamed when I saw this news piece. This is amazing news, but then I thought about something:

Why different cathedrals? That needs a lot of logistics for different venues and acoustics. We are only 5 years away from 2024 and Schaller has made a great deal of the way into the versions already. This musn't have started from scratch. They would need to do like 2 symphonies per year (the masses plus Te-Deum would be wonderful too).

I'm thinking that the terrific future competition between the remastered releases of the Jochum Dresden and Karajan Berlin cycles with the new Thielemann Dresden set is pushing him, or the Wiener Philharmoniker, to level up and directly go to steal Schaller's carefully worked niche. Rémy Ballot would be into consideration if performances weren't so insanely slow.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Lively and powerful, this Thielemann/SKD Bruckner 8 is definitely a keeper! (Never imagined a CT-hater like me would ever say this. :lol: )


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Lively and powerful, this Thielemann/SKD Bruckner 8 is definitely a keeper! (Never imagined a CT-hater like me would ever say this. :lol: )





> And Thielemann's Brucker 4 and 7 with SKD, also on Profil but not SACD, are magnificent.


Also not a CT fan in general, but agree his Bruckner has great promise so far, I was not happy with B7 being stretched out to a 2CD set by adding an obscure Wagner filler work......


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

DarkAngel said:


> Also not a CT fan in general, but agree his Bruckner has great promise so far, I was not happy with B7 being stretched out to a 2CD set by adding an obscure Wagner filler work...


I'm not buying any Profil CD from him yet. I think they will be gradually releasing live Bruckner performances (there's a No.9 release scheduled but has been postponed). *And then, there may be a single box with spare or complete symphonies.* I just hope he gets to record as much Bruckner as Günter Wand (this Wagner era is hopeless I'm afraid). Not to talk about a second Beethoven cycle if they are ready to improve the muddy Vienna one. Haven't heard the Brahms.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Granate said:


> I'm not buying any Profil CD from him yet. I think they will be gradually releasing live Bruckner performances (there's a No.9 release scheduled but has been postponed). *And then, there may be a single box with spare or complete symphonies.* I just hope he gets to record as much Bruckner as Günter Wand (this Wagner era is hopeless I'm afraid). Not to talk about a second Beethoven cycle if they are ready to improve the muddy Vienna one. Haven't heard the Brahms.


Yeah, I suspect there will be a CT Bruckner box of these, eventually. As far as his LVB is cycle I find it pretty uninteresting and ploddy, not helped by a poor, bassy recorded sound. Not heard his Brahms yet but the reviews are good so I look forward to hearing it soon.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The only Bruckner I've heard from Thielemann is the 8th and it sounded good on regular CD, maybe a little distant but not terribly so. Must be the SACD. I did like the Bruckner recording as well, very well done.

I like Merl didn't find much of interest in the Beethoven cycle from Thielemann. 

I expected much the same from his Brahms cycle but it's not bad, much more dynamic than the Beethoven cycle. It didn't displace any of my favorites though. It's worth hearing although it also seemed like it was a bit distant sounding, more so than the Bruckner.


----------



## Konsgaard (Oct 24, 2014)

Haven't listened to the SACD but the CD version is also poorly recorded. I find the sound a but unfocused.


----------

